# Squat in Augusta, GA



## Bullet (Aug 4, 2009)

I just wanted to share this tip for anyone who is going through Augusta, GA. There is a pretty good punk scene there if you can believe it, (The Skuds live there and there are other great shows) and there's a nice downtown. Right downtown is a building called the Marion building (every local knows where it is- across from the big statue and the old theatre) that is 10 stories of abandonment. The whole thing is empty and relatively clean. The most amazing part is that not even the homebums sleep there. You can chill on the roof or on any of the floors undisturbed. Sometimes some local punks go there to drink beer though. Just make sure if you stay here that you keep a low profile and be quiet. In the past there have been groups of kids with dogs, etc that got busted by the cops. I hear that sometimes they check, but I doubt it. It's too big. I slept there two nights (once on the roof and another on the 8th floor when it was raining) undisturbed, although it was hella creepy walking those stairs at night alone! I recommend taking a top floor if you stay there, too. It just seems safer (from cops, bums, punks, whatever).


----------

